# Allroundrute für Einsteiger



## Guerric (3. Januar 2017)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich hoffe es ist OK, wenn ich mich direkt mit einer Frage an euch wende.

Da ich aktuell dabei bin den Angelschein zu machen und nach abgeschlossener Prüfung direkt loslegen möchte, würde ich mich gerne vorher mit dem Notwendigen Ausstatten.


Bisher war ich in zwei Fachgeschäften und hatte jedes mal den Eindruck das man keine Lust hatte einen dummen Neuling zu beraten. Außer Sprüchen wie "wenn du was ordentliches willst, musst du dein Auto verkaufen" kam bei den Gesprächen nicht viel rum.


Gesucht wird für den Anfang eine Allroundrute die ich sowohl an Forellenteichen und Flüssen wie Rhein/Sieg/Ahr einsetzten kann.

Leider bin ich durch das Angebot im Netz erschlagen worden und stehe nun ratlos da. #c

Das Budget liegt für Rute & Rolle so bei 150€, wenn es jetzt 210€ werden sollten, da es dann deutlich besser haltbarer wird, ist es auch OK.

Was den Transport angeht habe ich keine Probleme. Der Kombi schluckt alles was mit muss. Transportlänge sollte also keinesfalls Ausschlaggebend sein.


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

LG aus dem Rheinland#h


----------



## wobbler68 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Allroundrute für Einsteiger*

Hallo

Ganz ruhig bleiben.:g
Gekauft ist schnell etwas.Und das Gejammer hinterher um so lauter,das das Angelgerät nicht deinen Bedürfnissen entspricht.#c  


Ich nehme mal an, du machst einen Kurs.
Da werden dir auch einige Ruten gezeigt,erklärt und zum zusammenstellen vorgestellt.
Dadurch wird es dir verständlicher/anschaulicher sein,was du benötigst.

Das macht meistens ein Besitzer eines Angelladens.
Oder so einer ist bei den Ausbildern dabei.
Auf jeden Fall sind dort Angler die dir* erst** mal* besser helfen können als,dir hier geholfen werden wird. 
Hier,im Forum, bekommst du 20 verschiedene Vorschläge zu den passenden Ruten und noch mal 20 weitere zu den Rollen.;+ 
Da verliert man schnell den durch/über Blick ,selbst wenn Mann schon länger angelt.

Du suchst:
Allroundrute die ich sowohl an Forellenteichen und Flüssen wie Rhein/Sieg/Ahr einsetzten kann.


An den meisten Forellenteichen sind die Fische 25-40 cm groß.Dafür brauchst du eine leichte Posen/Grund Rute(max.40 gr.WG) zwischen 3m-4 m Länge.Zum Fischen mit Kunstködern eine Spinnrute(kann auch als Grundrute eingesetzt werden) (max20 gr Wg)zwischen 1.8m - 2.7m Länge.


Für Flüsse sind die "Forellenruten" fast nicht zu gebrauchen,da du dort der Strömung angepasst angeln musst,60-150 gr. Blei ,plus Köder.Da braucht es schon Ruten mit mehr Wurfgewicht  zb. eine Feeder Rute zb. https://www.angelplatz.de/cormoran-bull-fighter-heavy-feeder-3-3tlg-50-150g-3-60m--ac0737
https://www.angelplatz.de/feederruten

Und ja für unter 50€ bekommt man Ruten/Rollen die erst mal ausreichen. :q
Das gesparte Geld für gute Schnur und Kleinteile zu  investieren ist da besser,als in Angeln die du sowieso bald durch neue Ruten und Rollen ersetzt.|thinkerg:
Ich habe so um die 20 , 30 oder sind es 40 Ruten?


----------



## Guerric (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Allroundrute für Einsteiger*

Vielen Dank für die Rasche und ausführliche Antwort.

 Aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen, die ich in 2 Fachgeschäften gemacht habe, wollte ich mich anderweitig informieren.

 Und ja, es ist ein Vorbereitungskurs auf die Prüfung.

 Dann werde ich mal abwarten. Ist wahrscheinlich wirklich sinnvoller.


----------



## Semmelmehl (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Allroundrute für Einsteiger*

Den einzigen Rat, den ich dir noch mitgeben möchte ist folgender:

Kaufe am Anfang nicht so fürchterlich teure Sachen.

Es gibt günstiges Material, mit dem du erstmal Erfahrungen sammeln kannst. 
Du ärgerst dich später nur, wenn du jetzt viel Geld ausgibst und mit steigender Erfahrung dann feststellst, dass der Kauf eher Semioptimal war 

Heißt nicht, dass du billigen Schrott kaufen sollst!


----------



## Angler9999 (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Allroundrute für Einsteiger*

Ich denke auch, das du mind. zweit Ruten benötigst. Das ist auch nicht schlimm, da du oft sowieso mit zwei Ruten fischen darfst.

Forellenruten sind weich und meist etwas länger. 
"Flussruten" etwas kräftiger und nicht ganz so lang.

Hier im Board gibt es zu jedem Thema unzählige Beiträge. Lies mal etwas und frage dann gezielt.

Hierzu benötigen wir dann das Gewässer, Fischart zu du fangen willst, Ufer/Boot (sicher Ufer) und Angelart sowie gewünschte Köder.

Du bekommst dann haufenweise Empfehlungen und musst dich dann rantasten. Das optimale wirst du am Anfang sowieso nicht erreichen. Du entwickelst dich.

Aber auch Schnellkäufe solltest du nicht tätigen.
Gebrauchte Angelgeräte sind oft gut und höherwertiger, weil bezahlbar.

Wenn du bei mir um die Ecke wohnen würdest hättest du schon eine brauchbare gute Rute für nen 20er.

Schau wie andere es machen und geh hin und "klaue" mit den Augen.
Frage bei denen ruhig nach und du erfährst live sehr viel.


----------



## j0hN (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Allroundrute für Einsteiger*

Hallo Zusammen. 3 Angler - 5 Meinungen. Unterm Strich muss jeder für sich rausfinden welche Angelart,  welcher Zielfisch und welches Gewässer man bevorzugt. Vorweg sei gesagt, dass ich als Spinnfischer eher an der Rute als an der Rolle sparen würden. Brauchbare Ruten gibt's wenn man etwas sucht schon zwischen 30 und 50€. Rollen die was taugen liegen nach meiner Erfahrung eher nahe der 100€. 
Wenn ich jetzt eine "Allround-Combo" suchen würde wäre es die Jenzi MITSUKI Soft-Bait MH in 270cm (20-60) und die Penn Battle II 3000. Die Rolle gibt's immer mal wieder im Angebot für um die 80€. Über Spinnfischen bishin zum Grundangeln und Posenfischen geht damit alles. Jiggen ist eher bedingt möglich, aber dafür hat die Rute eine parabolische Aktion und ist gerade für einen Anfänger leichter zu drillen.


----------

